

Lanhammer gaming competition - smooradian
http://blog.readyforce.com/press-releases/readyforce-powers-lanhammer-2013-gaming-competition/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=post&utm_content=HN&utm_campaign=LANHAMMER

======
Verinaut
I went to 2 of the Winter Gamefests during my time at UCSD and they were both
awesome. Last one I went to they had professional SC2 commentators and giant
screens for the games. It was like being at a Korean stadium.

If Zhu and Wu can throw events like that on a meager public education budget,
I can't wait to see LANHAMMER crush some faces with the backing of Readyforce.
Blood for the Blood God, skulls for the skull throne!

